# This is how I compose.



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

In this video, I use the melodies I play on synth to get inspiration for my Symphonies. I thought I would share it with you. I love to play, this type of music especially. This track is kind of simple for me since I usually use more instruments, but I would like to hear any feedback for imporvement, which I am always open for. Thanks.






Billy M.
:lol::lol:


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

That's very clarifying.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Awesome. That's probably what Beethoven did too.


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks all!


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Just uploaded this, more ways I get inspired!






I have my fun!


----------



## sammyooba (Apr 8, 2009)

A year ago, I found it more difficult to make melodies using a music sheet than to just using our instincts in playing the piano. 

This be because our instinct is programmed to to liken to the golden ratio. 
For example, we strive not to be obese nor anorexic. In a biological perspective, if we have a good balance of the two, our body outline will have ratios of the golden ratio. For example, take the average of all the human faces on the globe and we will find the height to the ratio of the width of the face will be in accordance to the golden ratio. However, if we become obese/anorexic we deviate from the golden ratio. People looking at an obese/anorexic face will not find it attractive because biologically, it tells us that this person is not healthy. On the other hand, if the person is healthy, the person will most likely have a face ratio of the golden ratio and will be seen as 'attractive'. 

Even if you didn't notice it, the rhythm and music intervals in music when played by instincts are often filled with golden ratios.


----------

